# Welche Distri für Linux Anfänger?

## iob

Hallo!

hab nach 20 stunden erstkontakt nen halbwegs lauffähiges gentoo system und hab ein paar arbeits kollegen davon erzählt...

nunja denke nichit das die gentoo installiert bekommen, die kommen ja kaum mit ihrem windows klar -> die frage ist also welche linux distri gut für anfänger und am besten auch in deutsch verfügbar ist  :Smile: . würd dann noch ein paar propaganda linux cds brennen  :Smile: .

btw, wenn wer eine nette linux basic doku hat, wäre auch super. Wo man so ganz "einfach" sachen wie die gebräuchlichen kommandozeilen befehle lesen kann etc  :Smile: .

----------

## MrTom

Knoppix

Suse 

Mandrake

Fedora

Debian

Gentoo

Sollte wohl auch die Reihenfolge des Installations-Schwierigkeitsgrades sein..

----------

## ralph

Ich werde zwar bestimmt gleich erschlagen, aber ich würde Mandrake empfehlen. Das ist wirklich einfach zu installieren und zu benutzen (vorrausgesetzt natürlich, man will nicht am kernel herumpfuschen, für sowas ist gentoo einfacher). Von mandrake gibt es auch eine LiveCD, so dass sich deine Kollegen das ganze auch erstmal ganz ohne "Gefahr" anschauen können.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Gentoo und Debian kann man woh mindestensl vertauschen.

Die Doku macht vieles einfacher.

Und Suse wird schnell zu einer ziemlich komplizierten Distri wenn man Programme installieren will die's nicht explizit für die passende Version gibt.

Deswegen bin ich von Suse weg.

Inzwischen empfehl ichs lieber gar nicht erst, mein Brüderchen ist gleich nach der erstinstallation an die Grenzen gestossen.

(OK, wahrscheinlich hab ich ihn in die Richtung gestossen.)

----------

## MrTom

@ralph: Steinigen  :Wink: 

Mandrake find ich wirklich nicht schlecht. 

Hab mir mal viel Zeit genommen und alle Schnell-Mal-In-5-Min-Drauf-Distris angeshen.

Mandrake machte da wirklich einen guten Eindruck.

Ja! Mandrake kann man schon empfehlen. Habe es nur nach Suse gestellt, da Suse ja in Deutschland "Sonderstatus" hat. Ist ja inzwischen schon beigelegt, wenn ich mir einen Schokoriegel kauf  :Wink: 

Knoppix hat halt immer noch den Vorteil, dass man da nix installieren muss. 

Will mal in 5 Min. sehen, wie Linux aussieht. Dafür ist es echt super. Dafür wurde es wohl auch gemacht.Last edited by MrTom on Wed Mar 03, 2004 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ralph

Demnächst gibt es noch zu jedem MrTom eine Suse gratis.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrTom

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Demnächst gibt es noch zu jedem MrTom eine Suse gratis.  

 Dachte immer zu jeden MrTom gibt es eine Susi gratis  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Bevor ich bei Gentoo gelandet bin hab ich SuSE hergenommen. Es hat halt die für eine kommerzielle Distro symptomatischen Ärgernisse wie nicht allzu einfache Updatemöglichkeiten, aber ansonsten wars eigentlich ganz ok.

Ein großer Vorteil ist sicher dass SuSE in unseren Breiten die wohl beliebteste Linux-Distro ist. Das macht es einfacher, Leute zum Fachsimpeln in der Landessprache zu finden.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Mal im Ernst.

Wird Suse überhaupt weitergepflegt?

Die sind doch verkauft, ich bin mir nicht sicher obs da geklärt ist wies weitergeht. Am Ende steht der Susenutzer(laut murphy) in einem halben Jahr mit einer Sicherheitslücke da, wie es sie sonst nur unter Windows gibt und kriegt es nicht geregelt den Patch von Hand einzuspielen.Last edited by wulfkuhn on Wed Mar 03, 2004 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MrTom

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> Gentoo und Debian kann man woh mindestensl vertauschen.
> 
> Die Doku macht vieles einfacher.

 Stimmt auch wieder. Denke aber, hat auch was mit der Person zu tun, die da gerade installiert.

Ich komme z.B. überhaupt nicht mit Debian klar.Für mich ist eigentlich Gentoo inzwischen die einfachste von allen.

Bin mir eigentlich auch immer nicht so sicher, was ich empfehlen soll.

Denke Mandrake etc. ist für einen Windows-Dau, der bei der Installation von Office schon ausflippt, aber mal Linux sehen möchte.

Für einen Freak, der halt nur noch nicht Linux hatte, aber sonst sehr fit ist, bin ich inzwischen sogar der Meinung, er sollte mit Gentoo anfangen.

----------

## ralph

Und wie Suse weitergepflegt wird, da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen. Schließlich hat Novell die ja nicht übernommen, um die eingehen zu lassen.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Yast hat seine coolen Seiten, wer ist Suse?

----------

## MrTom

 *iob wrote:*   

> btw, wenn wer eine nette linux basic doku hat, wäre auch super. Wo man so ganz "einfach" sachen wie die gebräuchlichen kommandozeilen befehle lesen kann etc .

 Hatte ich zuerst nicht gesehen.

Im meinem Footer ist ein Link zu Selflinux.

Und im Google mal nach "Linux Anwenderhandbuch" suchen.

----------

## SnorreDev

Novell hat sich doch mit SuSi und Ximian in dem Sektor eh gut eingekauft.

Die wollen doch ihre Server verlinuxifizieren, um ihre Produktpalette zu erweitern.

Ximian und SuSi gehen wie gewohnt ihren eigenen Weg weiter, da Novell da ziemliche Freiheiten laesst.

----------

## LenDa

Hi

ich habe dir ersten Jahre mit SuSE gelernt / gearbeitet... War nicht schlecht, um erstmal einen Eindruck zu bekommen. Später dann zu Gentoo gewechselt... erst mal angeschaut, gut gefunden und dann dabei beblieben.

bis denne

----------

## wulfkuhn

@SnorreDev

Ich bin aus den Nachrichten (von anderen Firmen) Anderes gewohnt.

Vieleicht findet sich ja noch 'ne heimliche Verstrickung zwischen Novell und SCO?

----------

## ralph

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vieleicht findet sich ja noch 'ne heimliche Verstrickung zwischen Novell und SCO?

 

Die ist nicht heimlich, sondern vor Gericht.

----------

## SnorreDev

 *wulfkuhn wrote:*   

> @SnorreDev
> 
> Ich bin aus den Nachrichten (von anderen Firmen) Anderes gewohnt.

 

Dann lies mal z.B. das Linux Magazin. Da stand ein recht guter Artikel darueber drin.

Die Prozesse bei Susi laufen wie gewohnt weiter, nur ist fraglich was aus dem Enterprise Server wird, weil der dann mit dem Novel/SuSi Enterprise Server konkurieren wuerde.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Ah, die Verschwörungstheorie nimmt Gestalt an.

Im Rahmen der Linux-Lizenzen vermute ich?

----------

## wulfkuhn

@SNORREDEV

Les ich eher selten,

wenig Zeit und wenig Geld,

ich hatte das auch nicht als Tatsache hingestellt,

sondern nur als eine Vermutung auf Grund der Tatsachen die mir bekannt sind.

Auf der anderen Seite können Menschen eine Menge Statements abgeben ohne sich daran zu halten.

Die Übername ist noch etwas zu frisch um sich auf irgend etwas endgültig zu verlassen.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Novell irgendein Interesse daran haben könnte, SuSE erst teuer einzukaufen und dann eingehen zu lassen. Auch alle offiziellen Statements (ok, das sagt nicht viel), aber auch sämtliche Aktionen seitens Novell seit der Übernahme deuten genau in die andere Richtung.

----------

## wulfkuhn

Wahrscheinlich neige ich manchmal zur Paranoia,

Nein: mit Sicherheit!

----------

## accolon

Also, hier mal die Meinung eines absoluten Nicht-Profis:

Suse hab ich mal vor längerem versucht, fand es aber irgendwie nicht so toll. Auf mich wirkte es eher unausgegoren und abschreckend (und das, obwohl man von Suse ja immer das Gegenteil hört).

Ich war längere Zeit mit Red Hat sehr glücklich (als das auch für Nicht-Firmenkunden noch so hieß), bin dann aber aus verschiedenen Gründen auf Debian umgestiegen. Das Paketmanagement war super, allerdings halte ich es für den Desktop-Einsatz für nicht so geeignet, da man mit den (veralteten) stable-Paketen nicht glücklich wird und bei den unstable-Sachen doch schon mal was riskiert - ich hab's gemerkt.

Von Gentoo hatte ich viel gutes gehört und bin mittlerweile absolut begeistert - das "Selbstbauen" macht das System um Längen besser als die zahlreichen Fertigdistris (und trotzdem fand ich es sehr einfach zu installieren, nicht zuletzt wegen des Forums und der spitzenmäßigen Doku), und emerge schlägt apt-get locker.  :Wink: 

Da man aber schon Geduld und Interesse mitbringen muss, ist es als Einstieg wohl wirklich nicht jedem zu empfehlen.

Mandrake kenne ich nicht aus Erfahrung, habe aber gehört, dass es für Einsteiger sehr gut geeignet sein soll; ansonsten ist eine Knoppix-CD immer eine tolle Sache für Linux-Neuentdecker, grade weil das "einfach so" läuft und sehr multimedial angehaucht ist. Die Debian-Grundlage tut ihr übriges.

----------

## UTgamer

SuSE, ja für absolute Neulinge die nur mit dem Teletubbisystem umgehen können, weil der Unterschied nicht sehr hoch ist. Teletubbi fuscht nicht in der Registry rum, genausowenig wie er in den Konfigdateien des Yast was verändern würde.

 :Wink: 

Aber SuSE wird nicht eingehen! Novell will alle seine Produkte und Server auf Linux portieren. Ich bin "Certified Novell Engineer" also das Gegenstück zum MCSE von M$, und erhalte seit 1998 monatlich alle News von denen. Und es ist das beste was Linux passieren kann! Ja aus einem Grund:

Es giebt die Novell Directories, mit nur einem Tool kannst du mehr als 1000 Server und mehr als 1.000.000 User fein administrieren. Die Active Directories von M$ sind nur ein billiger Abklatsch von den Novell Directories.

In der Userverwaltung giebt es nichts besseres. Und sicher sind die Novellserver bisher auch immer gewesen. Melde mir jemand Sicherheitslöscher eines Novell-Servers. Das letzte grössere betraf einen Apache-Server Fehler auf dem Novell-Server.

----------

## MALON3

Kann dir Mandrake auch nur empfehlen...

Hab damit auch angefangen um mal alles ein bischen kennenzulernen...am Anfang sind auch die ganzen draktools ganz hilfreich um Sachen wie inet,samba etc. mal schnell zum laufen zu bekommen

Mich hat dann nur irgendwann das ganze rpm Zeug angenervt...auch urpmi hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt...hab am ende fast alles selbst gebaut und mit checkinstall den überblick behalten.

Aber dann wars mir irgendwann viel zu stressig die ganzen abhänigkeiten von hand aufzulösen, zb. also ich gnome 2.x mal aus sourcen installieren wollte, dass is echt stressig

Irgendwann bin ich auf Gentoo gestossen und durch die echt geniale Docu hab ich mich eigentlich auch schnell rangetraut es zu installieren und es hat eigentlich auch auf anhieb funktioniert.

Jetzt bin ich total von Gentoo überzeugt und will es nicht mehr missen

Naja kurz und knapp kann ich eigentlich sagen, dass Mandrake für den Anfang eigentlich gut zu gebrauchen ist. Mir hat es in sofern viel gebracht um einfach mal alles kennenzulernen und dadurch war es für mich auch "einfacher" als von 0-Gentoo zu gehn

Seiten um Linuxbasics zu lernen kann ich nur wie Mr.Tom schon sagte SelfLinux oder www.linuxfibel.de empfehlen

----------

## iob

Also ich bin auch recht positiv überrascht von linux. das läuft richtig gut und stabil (mal abgesehen von diesen anwendungen im version 0.x irgendwas stil).

Nachdem mich irgend so nen trojaner über ne windows lücke (trotz virenscanner) wieder ein paar passwörter und viel ärger zum linux "ausprobieren" überredet hat, hab ich ausversehen mein ntfs windows laufwerk mit ext2 überschrieben - was zur folge hatte "scheiß drauf, jetzt kommt gentoo auf die primär partition".

Die installation war wirklich knüppelhart - jedenfalls für nen linux dau - hab einfach alle befehle eingetippt ohne zu wissen was die machen (was mich total nervt...).

Naja, das einzige was atm nich gehen mag ist die direkt einwahl zum t-online mit dsl - weiß auch nich genau woran das liegt aba ansonsten werd ich windows wohl nur noch zum spielen booten...  :Smile: .

----------

## Rad

Ich hab' schon einige Erfahrung damit und mach's immer so: zuerst etwa 20 Minuten bis 1 Stunde Knoppix zum Schauen ob auch Oo.o und Mozilla usw. dem User genügend gut gefallen oder ob sie gleich wegen Kleinigkeiten durchdrehen und dann Mandrake auf die Kiste jagen - und zunächst noch Windoof drauf lassen...

----------

## MaydayUser

Hi @all,

ich hab beruflich und privat viel mit den verschiedensten Distis zu tun.

Als Newbi würde ich auch Mandrake empfehlen, weil die Installation und Konfiguration schon sehr  an eine Windoof Installation rankommt.

Wer nur kurz mal sehen will was Linux kann , sollte Knoppix hernehmen.

Suse ist (naja) : Eine etwas zu kommerzielle Distri finde ich, aber wer's mag !

Ein Debian oder auch Gentoo würde ich keinem Anfänger empfehlen, da man bei diesen beiden Distri doch schon etwas mehr konfigurations und administrationsaufwand hat.

Wer ein gutes, stabiles und einfach nur geniales OS haben will nimmt halt Gentoo oder Debian her.

Die Doku von Gentoo ist sehr sehr gut gelungen. Debain hat einige Gute Dokus im Inet.

Suse hat eine recht gute Hard und Softwaredatenbank im Inet.

Allgemein kann man im Inet zu fast jeder Distri eine Lösung für "jedes" Problem finden.

Viele Infos rund um Consolen oder Programme

 :Arrow:  http://www.linuxfibel.de

Dokumentation über viele Tools und Programme , aber auch viele Hilfeanleitungen zur Installation und Konfiguration

 :Arrow:  http://www.tldp.org

Und wer kennt sie nicht :  ( Wie ich finde eine der besten deutschsprachigen Seiten )   :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  http://selflinux.org

----------

## Ragin

Also ich würde auch zwischen SuSE und Mandrake schwanken.

Zumindest, wenn man das System wirklich ernsthaft einsetzen möchte und sich mit Linux und dessen Möglichkeiten auseinandersetzen möchte.

Wenn man nur mal testen will würde ich Knoppix oder Gnoppix nehmen, damit man sich erst einmal einen Eindruck des ganzen verschaffen kann. Sonst installiert man eine Menge, hat vielleicht noch ne Menge Vorarbeit geleistet (Partitionen erstellt, Dateien gerannt...) und zum Schluss ist es nichts, was einem zusagt.

Dank der Einfachheit könnte man vielleicht noch Fedore Core 1 erwähnen, allerdings wurde diese Distri arg abgespeckt, so dass Nutzer von ISDN Karten schon Probleme bekommen können, da nur noch DSL-Einwahlen unterstützt werden. Und einem Anfänger zuzumuten, dass er gleich mal ISDN per Hand einrichten soll ist schon etwas hart (ja, früher musste man es eh machen, aber da war man noch nicht so "WindowsXP superbunt und alles simpel"-verweichlicht.

Ansonsten bietet sich (bitte nicht erschlagen) Gentoo meiner Meinung nach auch für einen Anfänger an, wenn er wirklich den Mut hat da einiges auf der Konsole zu machen. Die Installation ist ja nicht wirklich schwer und Anleitungen, wie man nen X richtig konfiguriert (zur Not halt mit GUIs) und KDE/GNome auf Deutsch hinbekommt gibts auch genug.

Immerhin hat der Nutzer bei Gentoo den Vorteil, dass es a) nix kostet und b) leicht aktuell zu halten ist, ohne sich gleich die neusten 5 CDs aus dem Internet laden zu müssen, von denen man grad mal 4 Pakete benötigt.

----------

## SnorreDev

Also ich habe einem Kollegen Gentoo empfohlen, nachdem er meinte er moechte etwas "gescheites" haben, und ich meinte die RPM Hell von Redhat & SuSi nervt. Aber bei ihm konnte ich mir sicher sein, dass er sich da durchbeist, und er hats geschaft.

Aber einem normalen Anfaenger wuerd ich doch zu Redhat bzw. jetzt Fedora raten. Da es doch recht stable ist und durchdacht und nicht zu so einem Mist wie Yast verfuehrt. Das Teil zerstoert eh nur Config Files, die man selbst manipuliert hat. Zudem hatte ich damals mit SuSi immer Probleme mit der Stabilitaet, da die so viele Alphas mit in CD's gepackt haben.

----------

## MrTom

Hatte mal mit Fedora auf meinem Notebook "rumgespielt".

Zuerst war ich total Happy! Dachte mir schon, ist genau das was man braucht. Schnell installiert, kann sogar apt und macht alles was ich will, sieht optisch super aus.

Aber Fedora braucht wohl noch einige Versionen, bis es wirklich fertig ist.

Es waren so viele Kleinigkeiten die Probleme machten. Vor allem das ganze Packet-Mangement ist dort wirklich noch die Hölle.

Und ob da nun z.B. Mp3 schon dabei ist oder nicht ist ja wirklich egal.

Man muss bei Fedora meistens noch am Packetmanager rumspielen und da kann man dann auch gleich den Server für die "anderen" Programme eintragen.

Denke also, wenn man da noch etwas wartet, ist es eine gute Alternative zu Suse und vielleicht sogar mal zu Mandrake (was imho wirklich super ist, bis auf die Sache mit rpm).

----------

